# Portage Indiana



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey guys looking for someone to sub part time in the portage indiana area. I have 4-5 gas stations in portage and my main plow guys is not always available. This will be an as needed basis and I will give plenty of notice as to when you need to do them. If interested call me at (219) 608-4208. Pay for each stop is different so if interested give me a call. Must have clean record and certificate of insurance. 

Take care 
George Humphrey


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*sorry wrong number try 608-4665*

Sorry guys I gave the wrong cell number, Try 608-4665


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea I think I called the house eariler. Your wife answered and gave me the cell Number. I left a message.


----------

